# The Fantastic Mr Fox House - April 2014



## mockingbird (Apr 6, 2014)

*Part 3 Of The Mockingbird Tour*

I decided to meet up with my good friend _Cunningplan_ been meaning to meet up again for sometime, so with _Nakedeyes_ heads up we headed here, of course Cunningplan was waiting wondering where I was and arriving fashionably late, a smile soon greeted his face, he thought I may have fell off a mountain....(ever so cheerful that chap) shockingly enough my legs had still remained cold from the tedious sleep in the tents with the bad weather an all.

So after a brief chat and catch up, we decided to make our way towards this place, dogs barking made us laugh for the inside joke, an sure enough we was inside chatting and snapping away, the fox was hiding but I soon sniffed it out  which all in all made the explore even more fun!!!

Yet again big thanks to Nakedeye for the heads up and im sure Cunningplan will add some of his shots to this post so be sure to check them out, anyway enough reading, lets share "The Fantastic Mr Fox House".


















































Cheers for looking over to cunningplan to fulfill better shots/decent angles and possibly some banter


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 6, 2014)

Wow. Nice photos. I really like the 5th one, the one with the rotten bed, creepy


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 6, 2014)

Boom!! Nice one guys! Loving the processing on the photos, gives it a nice touch. Looking forward to the others.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Fantastic!
Great location and your pic's are fab too..


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 6, 2014)

It was good to meet up with mockingbird again even if he was a little late  what he didn't say was that while I was waiting a farmer was driving his tractor up and down the lane that ran next to the cottage and to be honest I thought it was going to be a no go  but we waited until he had gone from view and headed for it.
I have a quick look around downstairs and then to give mocking room I went up, after a while I asked where Mr Sly would be and was told in the room I was, I searched and could not find him and was disappointed to say the least 
I kept of snapping away and went back down. One of the other objects I really wanted to see and take a photo of was the little owl, I was just setting up the shot when there was a call from upstairs that Mr Sly had been found hiding in a cupboard. That made my day and I was back upstairs forgetting the little owl.
Thanks to Naked for the heads up on the place, it ranks as the best I have done so far, just hope my photos do it justice.

Great set of Photos Mocking good to have your company again, next time though, "Get a faster car" 

My full set can be found here 
https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643029319455/

and a few of mine






















































this is the lane the farmer was driving up and down.





Cant wait for Parts 4 and 5

(Edited to reduce photo size)


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Great stuff!
Sounds like you had a fun day


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice one cunningplan, your photos have certainly done it justice. Loving the wide angle of the bike, and your excitement for finding Mr Sly, disappointing when things can't just be left as they're found... 
Glad to see it planned out well.


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 6, 2014)

Good stuff matey, thought I'd leave some shots out so yours to outshine mine, love ur fox shot but the bed is a steal!


----------



## LittleOz (Apr 6, 2014)

Nice work guys and good to see an exterior shot of the place.


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 6, 2014)

Empty your inbox Mb


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 6, 2014)

Great looking explore! Loving the glass owl shot Mockingbird!!


----------



## Judderman62 (Apr 6, 2014)

fabulous guys. My kind of place. Loving the owl


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 6, 2014)

Don't mention the OWL


----------



## UrbanX (Apr 7, 2014)

Fantastic stuff! Awesome shots too, you've done the place justice! 
Cheers for sharing


----------



## Mars Lander (Apr 7, 2014)

Its a great site for sure and you have some fantastic shots of it. 

In regard to someone bleating about things being moved around blame that pesky farmer who owns it, how inconvenient of him to keep the fox out of sight , we did put it back where we found it. Hopefully Mr fox has been returned to where he was found too, as then mr farmer won't seal the place knowing people are going in.

Again well shot lads enjoyed reading and looking at your report.


----------



## antonymes (Apr 7, 2014)

Mars Lander said:


> Its a great site for sure and you have some fantastic shots of it.
> 
> In regard to someone bleating about things being moved around blame that pesky farmer who owns it, how inconvenient of him to keep the fox out of sight , we did put it back where we found it. Hopefully Mr fox has been returned to where he was found too, as then mr farmer won't seal the place knowing people are going in.
> 
> Again well shot lads enjoyed reading and looking at your report.



Indeed Mars! She was well tucked away. We nearly missed her, but gave her the attention she deserved, but put her away to nap off the rest of the day.

Great report on this very special place guys.


----------



## Lucky Pants (Apr 7, 2014)

Nicely shot guys, superb reports, again moving of objects come into play i personal see no harm in moving or setting a shot up to show the full beauty of what remains in a location but it is always best to return the moved object(s) back to there original place as not to raise suspicion of acts of trespass as pointed out by mars.


----------



## NakedEye (Apr 7, 2014)

Well chaps you have done her proud and from now on this place will remain tucked away in the memories of a few lucky ones who got to see her....the fox is safely tucked away napping in her original place so any rampaging farmer will be non the wiser...from my day in this beauty I doubt the farmer has anything to do with it but better safe and sorry, and like the other chosen ones, i too met the other fox asleep in its field, a truly foxy house all round and now she can sleep in peace............good stuff guys  My report will be soon...


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 7, 2014)

Yep Mr Fox was tucked back away, as I said I couldn't find him as he was well hidden. While I don't mind people setting up shots I normally like to leave things as they were, but as Mr Fox came of the cupboard we decided to put him somewhere to show him off  
Thanks for your comments

(I just noticed Naked said her and I said him. I didn't look  )


----------



## Sirannon (Apr 8, 2014)

Some amazing shots. well done


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 9, 2014)

Fantastic place to photograph, would love to visit one day


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 9, 2014)

Fantastic find, I'd love to record shots like these.


----------



## perth45 (May 13, 2014)

Absolutely STUNNING work.......!!!!!!!


----------



## Onmyown (May 13, 2014)

Great shot lads,would love to visit one day. It looks like the roof to the rear is being refurbished as the battens are extending past the gable.


----------



## Jodee1kenobi (Jun 13, 2014)

Great photos, thanks for sharing. That bed sure is creepy!


----------



## Onmyown (Jun 15, 2014)

cunningplan said:


> Don't mention the OWL


Great shots fella, where's your owl?


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jun 15, 2014)

really good! best pics of this place to date


----------



## mockingbird (Jun 15, 2014)

Ninja Kitten said:


> really good! best pics of this place to date



Thanks NK much apprecited


----------



## Judderman62 (Jun 16, 2014)

very nice indeed


----------

